# 5 minute safety light



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Let's hope this works as this will be my first tutorial. Ok, I've always wanted a quick safety light to wear around my neck when I'm working or out for a walk. So I created this using found objects.










Here is the parts all laid out. Very simple. I should point out that the switch shown is not the one I eventually used. I ended up using a SPST push button switch.










I took the green bottle and melted a hole in the lid to screw the switch into place.












I then soldered the battery onto the wire. The battery is a 3V watch battery that I picked up at the 99cent store (3 in a pack.)
To be continued...


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

*Continued...*










I then soldered the LED into place keeping in mind the polarity. The LED is a 5mm clear ultra-bright.












I then test-fitted the whole assembly, making sure that it worked and would fit into the tube.












And it works!!
So there it is, a 5 minute project. I slung this around my neck using a leftover chain from a flame bowl and attached it the bottle using a rubber band wrapped around the bottle a few times. As a last-minute thing, you might want to consider spraying the top of the bottle with flat black paint and using a zip tie to hold the chain.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I would have electrocuted myself if that was at all possible, lol.


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL - You and I both, GiggleFairy! But great job, BunnyMummy, not only on your creation, but on your tutorial too.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are pretty neat! Have you made any using a pill bottle from Target? They are a flat sided wedge shape in red. I've been collecting them just because of their unusual shape but didn't know what to do with them.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

How cost effective is it to do it this way vs. buying one already done?


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

@Deadna: I never thought about the ones from Target. I just happened to find these bottles on the street (empty of course  )

@kingwood: I should have added the materials list cost in the beginning. The batteries were 99c for 3, the LEDs were from an old project but they're originally from Radio Shack, the bottle was free, and the switch I got from my dad.


----------

